# Great new Catch Wrestling book out!



## Bill Cogswell (Jun 9, 2004)

Jake Shannon just put out a cool new book that contains some real gems!!! 
------------------------------------- 

Wrestlers and MMA'ers, 

The last 9 months I have spent thousands of $ and even more time in creating a labor of love, The Authoritative Encyclopedia of Scientific Wrestling. 

FINALLY, learn the science of mat domination from the legends of legitimate Catch-As-Catch-Can wrestling that were actually there: 

The Authoritative Encyclopedia of Scientific Wrestling 

I've unearthed and published in this first volume: 

-ALL THREE Wrestling instructional books by Ed "Strangler" Lewis. 

-Excerpts from the exceedingly rare Wrestle to Win by Spyros Vorres 

-the classic The Science of Wrestling and Art of Jiu-Jitsu by Earl Liederman 

Also, an updated version of the Scientific Wrestling Lexicon is included with descriptions and photos your favorite holds, techniques, and legit competitive wrestlers. 

It's packed with nearly 500 pages of information from the true and original masters of the craft. 

(Volume II will be out soon and will include EXCLUSIVE never before published content including an old school Tom Jenkin's biography, interviews with carny wrestler Billy Wicks, UWF alum and Lou Thesz's #1 protege Mark Fleming, and others. Look also for rare editions of wrestling books you never thought you'd see in your own two hands. ) 

Just so you know what a steal this is, look how much you'd have to pay for these books separately via a used book search: 

Ed Lewis' book Price: $13.00 (and this is only for Part 2, it does NOT include parts 1 or 3.) Wrestling, Part 2 by Ed "Strangler" Lewis 

Liederman's Science of Wrestling and Art of Jiu-Jitsu Low End: $25.00 

High End: $185.00 (!!!) The Science of Wrestling and the Art of Jiu-Jitsu 

Available here: The Authoritative Encyclopedia of Scientific Wrestling


----------



## Jake_Wrestler (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks Bill!!  Here's a quick link to the table of contents so people can see how much is jammed in this first Volume:

http://www.scientificwrestling.com/AESW%20v.1%20Table%20of%20Contents.pdf


----------

